# Overtone Spectrum Analysis Software



## nmon

I'm currently testing the overtone spectrum of several instruments. I haven't been able to find a freeware program that's well suited to my needs. In particular, I would like to be able to pause the playback of each overtone spectrum at specific intervals in order to compare the instruments. I've tried Visual Analyzer, Soundcard Oscilloscope, and Zelscope. I'm wondering if anyone on this forum has any suggestions for other freeware?

Thanks!


----------

